# Curious on how to set up my cage and toys.



## jriche (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay so i have 2 male rats, a 3 level cage, aspen bedding, water dish, 2x 8 oz. water bottles, food dish, chew block toys, chew pencil toys(made for rats), exercise wheel, sleeping shelter thing, and some like fruit snack thing that attaches to the side of their cage.

now i was wondering what you guys would think the best set up for the levels in there. Right now i have nothing on the third level, but i wanna put a hammock up there, for the second level i put the chew block toys and the snack bar that hooks to the cage. Then for the first level i have the exercise wheel, pencil toys, both dishes, water bottle pokes in from there, shelter, and of course the bedding. 

any recommendations would be great, i am new to the whole rat scene.

Thanks,
JRiche


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

To be honest, it sounds like you've pretty much got it covered already! 

Any chance you can post a picture to give us a better idea on what to suggest?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Rats love having tons of hammocks, and also enjoy bird ladders, hanging bird toys, plastic baby keys, different styles of hidey houses (Waffle Block houses are a favorite), digging boxes, tubes, et cetera


----------

